# Yeti playing



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Yeti growing*

Playing with "Uncle Brutus"(Amstaff)


----------



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeti is too cute! He is a mini Auctus! There is a member here with a dog the same color  

The AmStaff is handsome too


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I nearly had a heart attack, I thought for a second that that second picture was of an adults arms. lol!

Yeti is ADORABLE!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So cute! Thanks for sharing!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww, cute puppy!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Yeti715 and welcome to the forum.

Cool name and what a precious looking pup. Love that mug. Thanks for sharing his pictures with us. 

Joe


----------



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

I am happy to join ya'll! I love looking at everyone's babies and sharing mine


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Great looking little pup!


----------



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeti @ 9 weeks...getting his "hair cut" next week! And that's our other fur baby on the right. His name's Gator. He's a mix of everything!


----------



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

10 1/2 weeks(got his ears cropped a few days ago)


----------



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

12 weeks today! Not sure if his crop turned out how I wanted or not. He looks a little like a tiger or lion to me. But he's still my handsome little man


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmmmm....looks like they need to be taped so they are fully standing


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Do you massage them? I know Carrie had a similar issue with one of her pups ears and daily massaging really helped with her pups ears.

Thanks for sharing I am really glad he is doing so well for you  Sure is a cutie!


----------



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

16 weeks old...we have been massaging them...the chocolate red-nose is his littermate/brother


----------



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeti is 6 months old now!!! Thought I'd share an updated pic.


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

I can't see them. Try to repost them.


----------



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

Let me try again


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

There ya go! Great looking little pup. Looks like a big one. Got a ped for the lil fella?


----------



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

No worries about the train tracks. That was just part of our hike.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd own that dog  he is so handsome! Minds me a bit of my female, same color only yours has brindle. Looks like a member here's dog whose name is Siren. 
Thanks for sharing pics and good to see you back around here


----------



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

@ Coach- Your female is beautiful too! I will have to find a post and see what Siren looks like...


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeti is growing up to be a great looking dog!


----------

